# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fencing Question

## suzi74

Hi, I have just moved into my new house and have rolled up my sleeves to do some work, although three weeks later and I am still trying to fit  37 squares of crap into a 27 square home.  This home is only 4 years old but I think they built it on a very tight budget.  ANYWAY, I have just had the front rendered and although I dont hate the side fences which are a VERY sturdy normal house fence type of fence, probably a bit nicer, I am wondering if there is anything to consider and if its possible to screw blue board onto the fence.  the way it is built I can screw it onto the supporting posts.  My question is, does anyone know if is is a BAD idea?  And if so why?  It seems like a great idea to me, but I'm a nurse, not a builder, but I am very fond of DYI.  I would then like to apply render paint to the blue board.  Is this a terrible idea or an ok idea, or maybe a great idea?  Thanks in advance for any advice  :Rofl5: )))

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Hi, 
Wouldn't recommend it as Blue Board needs to be framed up like a stud wall. 
Fixing to the existing fence may significantly shorten the life span of the existing fence so may cost you more in the long run... 
Check out Page 7 on this pdf: http://www.demak.com.au/wp-content/u...2/Duratex1.pdf

----------


## suzi74

> Hi, 
> Wouldn't recommend it as Blue Board needs to be framed up like a stud wall. 
> Fixing to the existing fence may significantly shorten the life span of the existing fence so may cost you more in the long run... 
> Check out Page 7 on this pdf: http://www.demak.com.au/wp-content/u...2/Duratex1.pdf

  Thank you very much for your advice.  I did think it was a great idea so good to get advice from people who know a lot more than I do.  Im off to buy floating floor boards now!  I do know how to lay them.  Yay!

----------

